# Stream audio to multiple recievers



## bobmackadoo (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here, I have a little bit of experience with home theater, probably a 3rd grader compared to most of you, but I'm looking for a simple and cheap solution, any suggestions or help would be appreciated, basically I'm looking for a good way to stream audio from my laptop to multiple rooms in my house, I know iTunes has airplay, it allows me to stream to multiple locations at the same time, and I love the remote app. It let's me dj from anywhere, but unfortunately I can't use YouTube through iTunes as far as I know. Wiring the house is pretty much out of the question, I'm looking to run audio from my home computer to 6 locations. I'm also looking for better quality than Bluetooth offers. Can anyone help?


----------



## bobmackadoo (Oct 11, 2013)

How about raspberry pi? Does anyone have experience messing around with those? I looked at songs, but $350 per receiver is way out of my price range, there's got to be a good way to do this


----------



## bobmackadoo (Oct 11, 2013)

Is anybody out there? Is this a stupid question? Did I I post it wrong? Can anybody see it? Hello? Anybody?


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

I have 3 raspberry Pis in my house that I use to receive ripped movies, TV shows, internet video (youtube, Revision3, etc..., and music)

I'm currently running XBMC on 2 of them and PlexBMC on the third, in combination with Plex Server running on a Linux box as my Netflix on the go solution.

The Raspberry Pi may be the way to go for you. One thing I will say is buy an adequate power supply for it. The device is underpowered as is. Not every micro-USB power adapter will supply enough voltage. Even though the specs say it will support USB, alot of devices shipped that provided sub-par voltage and USB devices plugged in would draw too much current and the Pis would throw errors.

Post your questions and I'll do my best to answer.


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

The major challenge will be keeping playback in sync. It is not an easy problem. As the audio gets sent over, it is subject to network delays and processing delays that can quickly out the playback out of sync between devices causing echo-like effects. I believe squeezebox solved it. I'm not sure if there are other solutions or not - but it is important to note.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

I can say with my 3 Pi's I've never run into any sync problems with music.

I know there are audio and video sync options in the Program Settings area of RasBMC and the OpenElec OS.

If running Cat5 to your locations is not an option, there is Wireless n capability. You lose a bit of the range, but adding hotspots is easier than fishing cable.

RasBMC can be in AirPlay client, although I've never used this feature. I use the Android apps to control my pi's via my phone or tablets.


----------



## bobmackadoo (Oct 11, 2013)

Hahaha, I've got a lot to google it looks like, I'm sure I'll have more questions, this should keep me busy for a while, thanks!


----------

